# Yakfishing vacation advice?



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi,
I have a week of vacation that I need to take in June. Would love to take the P13 and rent a cottage somewhere off the bay and spend a lazy week catching fish. Thinking northern neck, but I'm not sold on an idea yet. I don't want to spent a lot of money (no OBX or Sandbridge prices). Any advice? Much appreciated.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Scooter,

You could just come to va beach. Get a cheap hotel anywhere and fish the inlets. Lynnhaven will be a great place as well as Rudee Inlet. They both willbe fishable that time of year. Also, the entire Rudee Inlet is a no wake zone area so you never have to worry about power boats putting up a huge wake. There is also flat water within close driving distance if you want to change your pace a bit. All of these places are very doable in a 13. Email me at [email protected] if you want to try and get together and fish when you get down. Tight Lines!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

If you are into camping. The Eastern shore might be an idea. Camp at Kiptopeke state park or Cherrystone campground. Fish the bay at either location or Cape Charles, Fishermans island, Oster. 

Robert


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Robert, thats really helpful. Both of those parks look like they basically offer 24/7 fishing which is, well, perfect.


----------

